# The 100 vs Under The Dome



## Brian G Turner (Jun 22, 2016)

Looking to watch one of these soon enough. But which one is better?


----------



## martin321 (Jun 23, 2016)

Season 1 of _The 100_ was surprisingly good. Season 2 was also pretty good. I stopped watching early in season 3, though, as I was starting to get bored with it.

As for _Under the Dome_, I enjoyed season 1, and quite enjoyed seasons 2 & 3, but it involved a lot of weird stuff happening with not many answers (although there was eventually an explanation for most of the stuff by the end). Some people really didn't like this show much, but I thought it was okay.

Overall, I think that _The 100_ is probably the better show to watch.


----------

